

US seizes filesharing domains – p2p advocates consider new distributed routing - CulturalNgineer
http://blog.p2pfoundation.net/us-seizes-filesharing-domains-p2p-advocates-consider-new-distributed-routing/2010/12/03

======
CulturalNgineer
There are points worth considering on both sides regarding file sharing and
copyright.

However this censorship action is being taken in the name of 'homeland
security'... I find this a very disturbing trend and wonder how this community
feels about that.

------
EGreg
Watch them start banning ISPs then, or taxing their upstream links

Still, distributed DNS is great -- but we would then have to trust certificate
authorities that grant certificates for a certain period of time. If the
certificates never expired, then domain ownership would be forever. If they
did expire, then the government could forbid a certificate issuing authority
to reissue a certificate, but the effect would be much sower than banning dns.

